# es/está generado por ordenador



## M.mac

I need to translate the phrase:

This is a computer-generated document

... and I'm not sure whether to use SER or ESTAR in this context. A google search resulted in equal numbers of hits for each structure. 

*Este documento es/está generado por ordenador.*

Can anyone advise me?


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Este documento se generó por computadora.


----------



## M.mac

Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## mariente

"un documento generado por computadora"


----------



## M.mac

A ustedes les suena mejor, *generado por computadora* o *generado por ordenador*? Encontré las dos frases pero no sé cual es preferido ni si existe una diferencia entre los países, la traducción es para una persona de españa.


----------



## San

M.mac said:


> A ustedes les suena mejor, *generado por computadora* o *generado por ordenador*? Encontré las dos frases pero no sé cual es preferido ni si existe una diferencia entre los países, la traducción es para una persona de españa.



Este *es* un documento generado por ordenador.
Este documento *está* generado por ordenador
En América se dice computadora y en España ordenador.

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

San said:


> En América se dice computadora y en España ordenador.
> Saludos.


Las diferencias entre el español peninsular y el de América son una fuente de     problemas. Es sabido que Dámaso Alonso observó hace años que el objeto que llamamos _bolígrafo_     tenía nombres muy distintos en cada país americano_:_ _esferográfico, lápiz de     pasta, pluma cohete, birome_... 
http://jamillan.com/v_orden.htm
Edit:   En muchas novelas de ciencia ficción todavía se llama computador(a), incluso en España.


----------



## M.mac

Gracías a todos, me ayudaron mucho... y gracías, mhp, por el enlace.


----------



## geostan

M.mac said:


> I need to translate the phrase:
> 
> This is a computer-generated document
> 
> ... and I'm not sure whether to use SER or ESTAR in this context. A google search resulted in equal numbers of hits for each structure.
> 
> *Este documento es/está generado por ordenador.*
> 
> Can anyone advise me?



Strictly speaking, I think either is correct. The emphasis is different.

Esta agua es pura. (It's the pure kind)
Esta agua está pura. (it has been purified)

In the specific example, I think está would be more usual. If you wanted to express your original English sentence in Spanish, you might say:

Este es un documento generado por ordenador/computadora.


----------



## geostan

geostan said:


> Strictly speaking, I think either is correct. The emphasis is different.
> 
> Esta agua es pura. (It's the pure kind)
> Esta agua está pura. (it has been purified)
> 
> In the specific example, I think está would be more usual. If you wanted to express your original English sentence in Spanish, you might say:
> 
> Este es un documento generado por ordenador/computadora.



I tried deleting my message since I see that most of my suggestions were already made, but I did not succeed. Hence, this second message. Sorry.


----------



## San

mhp said:


> Las diferencias entre el español peninsular y el de América son una fuente de problemas. Es sabido que Dámaso Alonso observó hace años que el objeto que llamamos _bolígrafo_     tenía nombres muy distintos en cada país americano_:_ _esferográfico, lápiz de     pasta, pluma cohete, birome_...
> http://jamillan.com/v_orden.htm
> Edit:   En muchas novelas de ciencia ficción todavía se llama computador(a), incluso en España.




Sobre PC y equipo. El PC es un tipo concreto de ordenador entre los muchos que hay, por tanto nunca podrá sustituir a las palabras ordenador y computadora, independientemente de cuales sean las intenciones de los traductores de Microsoft. Cuando la gente habla de PC normalmente es por oposición a lo que no es PC: Mac, consola, el ordenador de a bordo, mainframes o lo que sea. Por tanto supongo que Microsoft usará "PC" en sus sistemas operativos para PC y no más allá.

En cuanto a equipo, es muy genérico. Si no decimos más, aquí en España casi todo el mundo entendería que nos referimos al equipo de música.

Por otro lado no hay ningún problema en usar computadora en España, todo el mundo te va a entender. De hecho puedes ver esa palabra, así como computador en muchos libros de informática (computación), y no sólo en los traducidos en México. Es sólo que aquí, coloquialmente, la gente dice siempre ordenador.


----------



## San

geostan said:


> Strictly speaking, I think either is correct. The emphasis is different.
> 
> Esta agua es pura. (It's the pure kind)
> Esta agua está pura. (it has been purified)
> 
> In the specific example, I think está would be more usual. If you wanted to express your original English sentence in Spanish, you might say:
> 
> Este es un documento generado por ordenador/computadora.



Sí, pero en este caso hay también una diferencia de matiz entre los dos usos de ser.

Este es un documento generado por ordenador  "generado por ordenador" cumple una función de adjetivo, el énfasis está en decir de qué clase es el documento: del tipo de los que se generan por ordenador. Es igual que la frase en inglés.

Este documento es generado por ordenador  Ahora la oración es pasiva y el énfasis está en cuál es el proceso que se sigue para generar documentos como este.

Este documento está generado por ordenador  Hablamos sobre todo del resultado final de ese proceso


----------



## geostan

San said:


> Sí, pero en este caso hay también una diferencia de matiz entre los dos usos de ser.
> 
> Este es un documento generado por ordenador  "generado por ordenador" cumple una función de adjetivo, el énfasis está en decir de qué clase es el documento: del tipo de los que se generan por ordenador. Es igual que la frase en inglés.
> 
> Este documento es generado por ordenador  Ahora la oración es pasiva y el énfasis está en cuál es el proceso que se sigue para generar documentos como este.
> 
> Este documento está generado por ordenador  Hablamos sobre todo del resultado final de ese proceso



Si dice que "es generado por" es igual a "está siendo generado," estoy de acuerdo, pero me pregunto si es una formulacion usual. ¿No hay mejores modos de expresarlo?


----------



## San

geostan said:


> Si dice que "es generado por" es igual a "está siendo generado," estoy de acuerdo, pero me pregunto si es una formulacion usual. ¿No hay mejores modos de expresarlo?



No es lo mismo. A veces cuando oyes una oración en pasiva te lleva a pensar en algo que está ocurriendo ahora. Pero no es éste el caso. Además precisamente este uso es muy poco frecuente:

Un hombre pasea (está paseando) a su perro por el parque  Es la foma usual de decirlo
Un perro es paseado (está siendo paseado) por su amo en el parque  Es la forma "rara".

En este caso decimos "*Este* documento es generado (se genera) por ordenador"

Casi te imaginas que el que habla tiene el documento en la mano, por tanto no se está generando. Como dije antes la pasiva enfatiza el proceso por el el cual se genera el documento, pero no tiene por qué estar ocurriendo ahora. 

Por tanto no confundas, una cosa es la forma pasiva y otra la forma progresiva, no tienen por qué significar lo mismo. La pasiva con sentido de presente continuo (o forma progresiva, no sé como se llama realmente) es muy poco natural en español y sólo piensas en ella cuando no hay otra interpretación posible. No es el caso aquí.


----------



## geostan

San said:


> No es lo mismo. A veces cuando oyes una oración en pasiva te lleva a pensar en algo que está ocurriendo ahora. Pero no es éste el caso. Además precisamente este uso es muy poco frecuente:
> 
> Un hombre pasea (está paseando) a su perro por el parque  Es la foma usual de decirlo
> Un perro es paseado (está siendo paseado) por su amo en el parque  Es la forma "rara".
> 
> En este caso decimos "*Este* documento es generado (se genera) por ordenador"
> 
> Casi te imaginas que el que habla tiene el documento en la mano, por tanto no se está generando. Como dije antes la pasiva enfatiza el proceso por el el cual se genera el documento, pero no tiene por qué estar ocurriendo ahora.
> 
> Por tanto no confundas, una cosa es la forma pasiva y otra la forma progresiva, no tienen por qué significar lo mismo. La pasiva con sentido de presente continuo (o forma progresiva, no sé como se llama realmente) es muy poco natural en español y sólo piensas en ella cuando no hay otra interpretación posible. No es el caso aquí.




Por eso, en "Este documento es generado por ordenador," dicho documento puede o no existir, pero con ... está generado, en efecto debe existir.


----------



## San

geostan said:


> Por eso, en "Este documento es generado por ordenador," dicho documento puede o no existir, pero con ... está generado, en efecto debe existir.



Algo así, es decir, con estas dos frases nos estamos refiriendo a un documento concreto:

Este documento está generado por ordenador.
Este es un documento generado por ordenador.

Pero en estas otras, al hablar del proceso, nos referimos tanto a este documento en concreto (existente o hipotético) como en realidad a "este tipo de documento", pues nos referimos a la *acción habitual* por la que el ordenador genera documentos:

Este documento se genera por ordenador
Este documento es generado por ordenador.


----------



## mariente

M.mac said:


> A ustedes les suena mejor, *generado por computadora* o *generado por ordenador*? Encontré las dos frases pero no sé cual es preferido ni si existe una diferencia entre los países, la traducción es para una persona de españa.


es lo mismo ordenador, computador o computadora, como te guste mas. Va a depender más del país para el cual se haga la traducción, aunque de cualquier manera te entienden igual.


----------



## Magmod

San said:


> Este documento es generado por ordenador  Ahora la oración es pasiva y el énfasis está en cuál es el proceso que se sigue para generar documentos como este.
> 
> Este documento está generado por ordenador  Hablamos sobre todo del resultado final de ese proceso


No entiendo por qué se necesita *por* con la frase segunda con *está*, así que hablamos sobre todo del resultado final de ese proceso  
Por ejemplo: 
*Este documento fue generado por ordenador y por eso está generado.*

Me parece que se puede utilizar *por* solo con *ser*. ¿No?
 

Saludos


----------



## mhp

Magmod said:


> No entiendo por qué se necesita *por* con la frase segunda con *está*, así que hablamos sobre todo del resultado final de ese proceso
> Por ejemplo:
> *Este documento fue generado por ordenador y por eso está generado.*
> 
> Me parece que se puede utilizar *por* solo con *ser*. ¿No?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Aquí "está" significa "ha sido".
 Estar+participio expresa la pasiva de resultado. En esta construcción, a las formas de “estar” les corresponde una forma de “ser”: 
  Está=ha sido
  Estaba=había sido
  Estará = habrá sido

Con los verbos perfectivos y reflexivos, se usa preferentemente estar+participio 


> _*Verbos perfectivos *_​ Los *verbos perfectivos* designan acciones o procesos que requieren alcanzar su culminación para producirse como tales: _saltar, conducir, morir, nacer, abrir, cerrar;_ por ejemplo, el significado de _cerrar_ no se alcanza hasta que la acción se completa.​ _Verbos imperfectivos _​ Los verbos imperfectivos son aquellos que no necesitan alcanzar su culminación para que la acción o proceso tenga lugar o sea completa: _andar, leer, nadar, dormir, oír, pintar,_ por ejemplo, el significado de _leer,_ encierra un tránsito.​ _Verbos incoativos
> _​


 http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach..."verbos+perfectivos"&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## Magmod

mhp said:


> Aquí "está" significa "ha sido".
> Estar+participio expresa la pasiva de resultado. En esta construcción, a las formas de “estar” les corresponde una forma de “ser”:
> Está=ha sido
> Estaba=había sido
> Estará = habrá sido
> 
> Con los verbos perfectivos y reflexivos, se usa preferentemente estar+participio


Por favor dame unos ejemplos y un diccionario que pone el significado de *estar* es como *ser*. 
No podría encontrar esta definición en el diccionario WR. 
Saludos


----------



## mhp

Magmod said:


> Por favor dame unos ejemplos y un diccionario que pone el significado de *estar* es como ser haber sido.
> No podría encontrar esta definición en el diccionario WR.
> Saludos


Claro, los diccionarios no suelen ensañar mucha gramática. A lo mejor, debería haber dicho: Aquí “está” equivale a “ha sido”. Tengo una gramática que habla de esto pero no puedo encontrar muchos sitios web. Aquí hay algunos:


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Construcciones_pasivas

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...E1stica%20con%20estar%20-%20Restricciones.htm

http://www.unidadenladiversidad.com/opinion/opinion_ant/2003/mayo_2003/opinion_070503.htm



> La voz pasiva puede estar formada también por: ESTAR + participio pasado, es el caso de los participios de los verbos perfectivos o desinentes: escribir, terminar, comenzar, saltar, pasar, sacar, etc. La pasiva con ‘estar’ indica el resultado de una acción. Generalmente no lleva el complemento agente y si lo lleva, sólo se introduce mediante por:
> La avería está reparada. = La avería ha sido reparada .


También véase:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=170094

--edit--
 He encontrado más ejemplos en http://seneca.uab.es/ggt/Reports/GGT-00-7.pdf#search=""La pasiva perifrástica""

  El camino está bloqueado por la policía
  La ciudad está sitiada por el ejército enemigo
  El documento está firmado por el embajador
  El abrigo está agujerado por las polillas.
  Etcétera

    No lo he leído todo, pero parece que este tema es más complejo de lo que pensaba


----------



## mariente

ojo que estar no es lo mismo que ser. Ser y estar son 2 verbos diferentes, no se confundan


----------



## miguel villazan

M.mac said:


> A ustedes les suena mejor, *generado por computadora* o *generado por ordenador*? Encontré las dos frases pero no sé cual es preferido ni si existe una diferencia entre los países, la traducción es para una persona de españa.


 
En castellano, utilizamos por ordenador, por computadora se utiliza en sudamerica y no es correcto.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Jellby

miguel villazan said:


> En castellano, utilizamos por ordenador, por computadora se utiliza en sudamerica y no es correcto.



No es incorrecto, ni mucho menos. Son dos palabras distintas para la misma cosa, en unos países se prefiere una y en otros otra. Las dos son perfectamente válidas.


----------



## miguel villazan

*computador -ra*. ‘Máquina electrónica capaz de realizar un tratamiento automático de la información y de resolver con gran rapidez problemas matemáticos y lógicos mediante programas informáticos’. Estas formas son las usadas mayoritariamente en el español de América, por influjo del inglés _computer. _Según las zonas, existen distintas preferencias: en la mayoría de los países de América se prefiere el femenino_ computadora, _mientras que el masculino_ computador _es de uso mayoritario en Chile y Colombia. En España se usa preferentemente el término _ordenador,_ tomado del francés _ordinateur._

_En Castellano, espa_ñol de España, NO SE UTILIZA.

Gracias.


----------



## miguel villazan

*computador -ra*. ‘Máquina electrónica capaz de realizar un tratamiento automático de la información y de resolver con gran rapidez problemas matemáticos y lógicos mediante programas informáticos’. Estas formas son las usadas mayoritariamente en el español de América, por influjo del inglés _computer. _Según las zonas, existen distintas preferencias: en la mayoría de los países de América se prefiere el femenino_ computadora, _mientras que el masculino_ computador _es de uso mayoritario en Chile y Colombia. En España se usa preferentemente el término _ordenador,_ tomado del francés _ordinateur._

_En Castellano, espa_ñol de España, se utiliza Ordenador.

Gracias.


----------



## mhp

También fíjate que en España se usa muy frecuentemente la palabra «computador(a)» en textos científicos de campos tales robóticas  y también en textos de ciencia ficción. Es verdad que la palabra «ordenador» procede de francés y la «computador» de inglés.


----------



## San

miguel villazan said:


> *computador -ra*. ‘Máquina electrónica capaz de realizar un tratamiento automático de la información y de resolver con gran rapidez problemas matemáticos y lógicos mediante programas informáticos’. Estas formas son las usadas mayoritariamente en el español de América, por influjo del inglés _computer. _Según las zonas, existen distintas preferencias: en la mayoría de los países de América se prefiere el femenino_ computadora, _mientras que el masculino_ computador _es de uso mayoritario en Chile y Colombia. En España se usa preferentemente el término _ordenador,_ tomado del francés _ordinateur._
> 
> _En Castellano, espa_ñol de España, NO SE UTILIZA.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola Miguel, creo que estás confundido, castellano no es sinónimo de español de España, mira alguno de los muchos e interminables hilos que sobre el tema hay en este mismo sitio. En cuanto al tema una palabra no deja de ser correcta por el hecho de que no sea coloquial. Computador y computadora son correctos en España y en cualquier pais hispanohablante. Quizás te refieras al hecho de que si estamos haciendo una traducción el término más correcto para el español de España sea ordenador. En cualquier caso ya te han comentado que computador y computadora son de hecho usados en España (en determinados ámbitos).


----------

